# Gefährdungsanalyse ortsveränderlicher Betriebsmittel



## MeisterLampe81 (5 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns steht mal wieder die prüfung ortsveränderlicher Betriebsmittel an. Da es jetzt ja die neue TRBS gibt, stellt sich die frage, ob man für jede Bohr- und Kaffeemaschine eine Gefährdungsanalyse nach TRBS 1111 machen muss und wie diese auszusehen hat??

Das man sich an einer Bohrmaschine verletzen kann ist ja klar, aber was macht man bei den unzähligen Kaffeemaschinen?? Gefährdung durch zu heissen Kaffee oder explodierenden Maschinen??

Hat jemand schon diese Beurteilungen erstellt oder brauch ich gar keine für ortsveränderliche Betriebsmittel??

gruß

MeisterLampe81


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

Hallo MeisterLampe_81,
deine Betriebsmittel haben doch bestimmt eine CE kenzeichnung,
wenn ja ist doch der Hersteller oder der diese Geräte in den Verkehr
gebracht verantwortlich. 
Ich glaube nicht das du eine Gefahrenanlyse erstellen mußt, ich würde
einfach die Prüfung mit Messung und in Augenscheinnahme machen und
gut ist.

Mann muß sich ja nicht jeden Schuh anziehen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Sockenralf (5 November 2009)

Hallo,

was für ein Zufall --> vor dem gleichen Problem stehe ich auch gerade

Die Fristen aus der BGV A3 gelten ja nicht mehr --> also muß man selber Fristen festlegen.
Wie soll das gehen, wenn man keine Gefährdungsbeurteilung macht? 

Ich hab heute mal kurz gegoogelt, aber auch noch nix rechtes gefunden (nur die Aussagen, daß die TRBS wohl näher am Gesetz steht, als die BGV A3 (die es wohl demnächst nicht mehr geben soll) und somit eben TRBS gilt.


Auf eine fruchtbare Debatte 

MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 November 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!! 

Also,

ich habe heute etwas intensiver gegoogelt und auch nix brauchbares gefunden. Hatte heute auch schon mit jemandem vom Werksarztzentrum telefoniert (die beraten uns in solchen Sachen) aber auch die konnten mir keine brauchbare Info geben.

Laut TRBS 1111 und TRBS 2131 sollte man nach einer Gefährdungsanalyse die Prüffristen festlegen. Wie macht man das Rechtssicher??

Ich dachte schon das ich der einzige bin der sich darüber gedanken macht, bzw. ich dachte ich hätte die ganze Sache falsch verstanden.

Wir haben uns Überlegt, eine Exceltabelle anzulegen und uns daraus was zu stricken. Aber ist das rechtlich haltbar oder muß ich für jedes Betriebsmittel ein eigenes Protokoll haben?? Wie soll dieses Protokoll aussehen??

Eine CE Kennzeichung haben die Dinger zu 90% alle, also müßte der Hersteller ja eine Gefährdungsanalyse erstellt haben. Aber wie krieg ich die von irgend so einem Chinesischen Kaffeemaschinenhersteller?? 

Wir haben über 500 bewegliche Betriebsmittel (Verlängerungen und PC`s ausgenommen). Da sitz ich ja 1/4 Jahr an der Beurteilung.. 

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

mit den Prüffristen würde ich mich an den alten anforderungen 
orientieren und je nach beanspruchung die abstände verkleinern.
Halte einfach schriftlich fest warum du die entsprechende Frist
gewählt hast.

Warum möchtest du den die Gefahrenanalyse machen, das verstehe
ich nicht. Du änderst  doch nichts an der Kaffeemaschine, also bist
du doch garnicht in der pflicht, ob Sie aus China kommt oder nicht!


----------



## jabba (5 November 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wie oft ich es schon geschrieben habe , aber:

Man muss die Vorschriften leben und nicht umsetzen.

Die Gefährdungsanalyse betrifft hier laut TRBS den Ansatz das der "Arbeitgeber" die richtigen Mittel zur Verfügung stellen muss. Wenn ich eine Kaffeemaschine brauche, muss ich nicht prüfen ob diese als Kaffeemaschien zugelassen ist. 
Es sind aber wie vorher die Prüfungen für die Erstinbetriebnamhe zu machen. Mann muss jetzt keine Gefährdungsanalyse der Kaffemschine im Detail durchführen.
Hier muss man jetzt selber mal logisch nachddenken, warum der Gesetzgeber dieses so geschrieben hat ?.
Man darf halt seine Prüffristen in Zukunft selber festlegen , dazu muss man eine Gefährdungsanalyse erstellen, richtig. Dies gilt aber für ... suche noch die passenden Formulierung "die atypischen Gefährdungen".
Hier wird nicht die Gefährdung duch den bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch der Borhmaschine untersucht, sondern welche Gefährungen entstehen durch z.B. blanke Leitungen. Hier setzt man jetzt an und bewertet wo und wie oft wird die Maschine eingesetzt .
Genauso bei einer Kaffemaschine:
Leitung wird eigentlich nie bewegt, also Gefährdung gering.
Gehäuse Schutzisoliert, elektrischer Schlag , selten
...
Hier wird jetzt nicht aufgeführt ob sich einer durch Hand unter den Filter eine Tasse heissen Kaffee in die Hand dosieren kann.

Hab vor kurzen noch bei einer Firma zig Sachen reklamiert , da die den Zyklus auf zwei jahre setzen wollten. Die sagten die PC's werden nie bewegt, auch nicht die Kabel also keine Gefährdung. Dann habe ich wiedersprochen , da die PC-Leitungen auf dem Boden liegen und die Putzfrau jeden Abend das Kabel berühren könnte, und dies eventuell in den Bürstenkopf gezogen werden kann. Fazit: alle Leitungen werden in Kabelführungen unter die Schreibtische verlegt...
Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt 

Das ist ein kleines Beispiel, und das ist Sinn und Zweck der Gefahrenanalyse nach TRBS.

Allerdings fängt diese schon vor dem kaufen der Geräte und Werkzeuge statt, es ist also schon bei der Anschaffung zu prüfen ob eine Gefährdung enstehen kann, ob diese akzeptabel ist (mit der Borhmaschine locken drehen), durch zusätzliches Massnahmen zu verhindern ist, oder ob der Einsatz nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## INST (6 November 2009)

@ MeisterLampe81
wie schmeckt der Kaffee aus dieser Maschine ? 

Ich habe da noch 2 Buchtipps zu diesem Thema:

VDE-Buch120 = Organisation der Prüfung von Arbeitsmittel
VDE-Buch121 = BetrSichV in der Elektrotechnik
Gruß
INST


----------



## Andreas Koenig (26 November 2009)

leider deckt sich die Einschätzung nicht mit meiner Praxiserfahrung:
von den Geräten, die ich bei Prüfungen nach BGV A3 als mangelhaft befunden habe, waren 90% Kaffemaschinen und Wasserkocher. Das Problem ist hier wohl dass es sich oft um Billigstprodukte aus Fernost handelt, deren Hersteller von VDE  und DIN ISO nicht mehr wissen, als dass es sich um Fremdworte handelt. Gastronomiemaschinen waren kaum mangelhaft.... 
Hinzu kommt Korrosion, da die Abdichtung zwischen Gehäuse und Warmhalteplatte undicht wird und das Innere dann mit überlaufendem Kaffe versifft ist. 

Das andere Extrem wären schutzisolierte Kleingeräte, wo die Prüfung wohl kaum einen großen Beitrag zur Risikominderung leistet.

Also wäre das wichtigste:
- denken
- Ergebnisse durchgeführter Prüfungen einfließen lassen
- diese Festlegungen schlüssig begründen (oft reichen 1-2 Sätze)
- Festlegungen zu Prüfintervallen treffen, dabei nicht ohne schlüssigen Grund über die ehemaligen Werte der BGVA3 hinausgehen.

Schon bist Du bei einem Unfall aus grober, wahrscheinlich auch einfacher Fahrlässigkeit raus.

Wenn ich z.B. 10000 Geräte in Bürobereichen geprüft habe, kann ich einfach eine Statistik machen (Zahlen nur Hausnummern) :
- Kaffeemaschinen; Wasserkocher etc. jährlich, da Mängelhäufung
- Anschlussleitungen, die aus Bodenauslässen kommen: Sichtprüfung jährlich (da oft angequetscht) , Messung 4 Jahre
-  EDV: 4 Jahre da quasi stationär eingesetzt, meist schutzisoliert und äusserst geringe Mängelzahl.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## edison (27 November 2009)

Ich setze den Elektromanager mit GEPI ein:

http://www.mebedo.de/gepi_38/


----------

